# Conflicting Tire Advice



## Stanjco (Jun 28, 2015)

I have a 65 GTO with 215/60/15 radials in the front and 255/60/15 in the back. I want to add radial redlines, 215/70/15 in the front. Coker said that even though I'm going from a 25.6 diameter to a 26.9 diameter I will have room because the tire is taller and will not rub fender. DiamondBack said that I need to stick with a 60 aspect ratio. Who is right? Below are pictures of my current situation.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

I don't really have a good answer to this. However your wheels, tires and tire sizes (same as mine), etc. so much resembles mine except I have a '68 with Cragars.


----------



## Stanjco (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi,

I have a '65 as well. I was running 235/60/15 up front and out back, front was constantly rubbing. I put 225/60/15's up front and left the 235/60/15's on the rear. Haven't had any rubbing since, even with three heavy old farts in the car with me. Hope it helps.


----------



## Stanjco (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks Joe! Beautiful Goat! Do you thing 215/65 will be cutting it close? I don't want to make $500 mistake. Lol


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

I would stick with the 60 aspect. That way you shouldn't have any issues with the new tires. You may get away with the taller side wall at 65, but when you have a couple of friends in the car with you, I think your gonna rub when turning or going over speed bumps or curbs. JMO.

If you decide to go after market on your suspension, then you can fit anything, almost.

Joe.


----------



## Georgpn1 (Dec 10, 2016)

In the for-whatever-its-worth category: I also have a '65 GTO with P215/65R15 on the front and P295/50R15 on the rear (on Crager SS wheels) and have no rubbing issues.


----------

